# DNR Wanted Posters?



## leesecw

The texas hunters said they could kill the hogs and control the population. Wrong. The hogs are doing multi-million dollar damage to crops and erosion down there now. We dont want them here


----------



## Petronius

bronc72 said:


> They have great if not way better Turkey hunting down south. As for Deer , heck you can shoot 5 a day in Alabama. Texas is loaded with Deer and Turkey as well as hogs.


That may well be true, however it still isn't the great state of Michigan no matter what anybody says.


----------



## vinegar strokin

Them texans can't shoot straight if ya set em on a bench.


----------



## solohunter

outdoor junkie said:


> I can't believe people really want these things to gain a foothold here in Michigan! They are very hard on the environment. They destroy habitat, crops, they also do a real number on any ground nesting animals including turkey and the rest of the game birds. You want to shoot pigs you can go on a ranch hunt for fairly cheap, or go down South and shoot as many as you want. I personally do not want them here.


I have a pig head on the wall already, and with what the DNR has done to my hunting thru mismanagment and incompetence with the TB issue I am sure they are well suited to allowing the pig,s to flourish here also, with all the money in posters they could have established 1/4 acre pig traps with bait in high concentration areas and began removing them themselves rather than talk and whine and get the hunters to do the work for them. :banghead3 and if you hadnt noticed,, their already here,,,,,


----------



## BradU20

solohunter said:


> I have a pig head on the wall already, and with what the DNR has done to my hunting thru mismanagment and incompetence with the TB issue I am sure they are well suited to allowing the pig,s to flourish here also, with all the money in posters they could have established 1/4 acre pig traps with bait in high concentration areas and began removing them themselves rather than talk and whine and get the hunters to do the work for them. :banghead3 and if you hadnt noticed,, their already here,,,,,


Are you serious?

Spend money on a _few _traps *or* recruit the thousands of Michigan hunters locked and loaded and lookin' for bacon?????

Is it really even worth a debate on what is more effective?


----------



## JourneyGirl

The posters supplied to all the hunting license sales points were made with donated funds, not with any state or federal funds. This is written at the bottom of the poster.

Many of the wild hogs frequent private land and land owners who wish to participate seriously in hog eradication can be supplied with the materials for trapping. It takes a commitment that can be long term to do trapping the right way - so it works without just educating hogs to avoid traps. And it is the way to get the biggest bang for the buck - removing groups of hogs. Preparing for trapping, getting the trap set up, and daily checking and rebaiting all take time and need to be done while not causing the hogs to relocate. 

To have a chance of controlling the wild hog population, all methods can help. Just think of the numbers with the fact that 70% of the existing hogs need to be killed yearly to keep the population from growing and it becomes easy to see that the numbers will increase. It doesn't seem that 70% are being killed each year so regardless of the debate over how many hogs currently are running wild, there will continually be more whether there are 1000, 3000 or 5000 now. All available methods to kill hogs will help. (The bacon is a bonus although I much prefer the chops and roasts.)


Originally Posted by *solohunter*  
_I have a pig head on the wall already, and with what the DNR has done to my hunting thru mismanagment and incompetence with the TB issue I am sure they are well suited to allowing the pig,s to flourish here also, with all the money in posters they could have established 1/4 acre pig traps with bait in high concentration areas and began removing them themselves rather than talk and whine and get the hunters to do the work for them. :banghead3 and if you hadnt noticed,, their already here,,,,,_




BradU20 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Spend money on a _few _traps *or* recruit the thousands of Michigan hunters locked and loaded and lookin' for bacon?????
> 
> Is it really even worth a debate on what is more effective?


----------



## Big Wolf

It is becoming a very DANGEROUS problem-The wild hogs are destroying valuable farm land as well as hunting land and areas of protected plants and nesting areas of migratory fowl!If we don't do something about them it will only get worse!Besides they breed like Rabbits!They are also a danger to hunters if caught off guard they could attack and maim or kill you!


----------



## MAttt

bronc72 said:


> They have great if not way better Turkey hunting down south. As for Deer , heck you can shoot 5 a day in Alabama. Texas is loaded with Deer and Turkey as well as hogs.


Exactly!
Wild boars = Bigger Deer and more Turkeys!
I"ve not met a hunter yet that wouldn't like to see
a huntable population of these delicious big game
animals in Michigan .

Beats them Yooper Wolves anyday!

*Go Piggies!*


----------



## mkarpov

MAttt said:


> Exactly!
> Wild boars = Bigger Deer and more Turkeys!
> I"ve not met a hunter yet that wouldn't like to see
> a huntable population of these delicious big game
> animals in Michigan .
> 
> Beats them Yooper Wolves anyday!
> 
> *Go Piggies!*


I hope that's a joke/troll... :yikes:


----------



## solohunter

BradU20 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Spend money on a _few _traps *or* recruit the thousands of Michigan hunters locked and loaded and lookin' for bacon?????
> 
> Is it really even worth a debate on what is more effective?


No its not woth the debate, the hunters aint killen hogs,, they aint seeing many hogs, they dont have the time to spend all night and all week seeking,,,,


and large traps will not educate the hogs as quick as small traps,,,,


----------



## MAttt

mkarpov said:


> I hope that's a joke/troll... :yikes:


Not a Joke mkarpov..although I don't believe it
will ever happen, since it has never happenened
in a northern state before that I've heard of.

All states with pig problems down south have no lack of deer
or turkeys from what I've read, so much for that theory.
The only serious impact I would guess would be
to the farmers, but then again the deer are already
a problem to them.

Personally I don't think we have anymore feral pigs then
we had 20 years ago just from escape from farms,
just more reporting due to the internet.

From what I've read feral hogs are very nocturnal
and love swamps in the daytime, so hunters
would have very little impact anyways.


----------



## SgtSabre

Is there any way to get one of those posters? Other than printing it yourself, I mean. I'd like a full-size one on photo-quality paper.


----------



## PsyopsE6

Hope to make 3 trips to Michigan this year, April (trout), October (Grouse), and November (Deer)..I carry in addition to my 458 SOCOM, a Springfield Armory converted to 400 CORBON..I didn't see any boar this year but hopefully this????
How much snow ya all got? I'm in NC and have 4" with rain/sleet now...


----------

